

Kim Dotcom resigns as Mega director - ayers
http://www.couriermail.com.au/business/breaking-news/kim-dotcom-resigns-as-mega-director/story-fnihsevj-1226710712019

======
shiftpgdn
What a shame to have to surrender your baby to fight a group of bad actors
causing a bureaucratic nightmare on the other side of the world.

~~~
brazzy
Given that the guy himself has a track record of massive bad-actorness, it's
not exactly a shame.

Assume that every single thing he does has the end goal of defrauding someone
for his personal gain, and you won't be disappointed.

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
Yep, feels like one of those cases where you want everyone to lose somehow.

~~~
CrankyPants
Syria!

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
Would quite like the civilians to win there...

------
hobs
Clearly like he says, he is only resigning to focus on a political career, and
with dotcom's recent moves, that is unsurprising. IMO he will still be
prodding the company forward. (Or whoever the idea person is behind MEGA)

------
zwdr
Kimble's going into politics? That's going to be fun, he's predestined for a
job where he can bullshit as much as possible.

------
simias
How's mega doing anyway? I haven't heard of it since the heavily hyped launch.

~~~
BuildTheRobots
except for a couple of days ago when MegaPWN[1] came to light

[1] [http://nzkoz.github.io/MegaPWN/](http://nzkoz.github.io/MegaPWN/)

~~~
simias
I think by now everybody's already convinced that any javascript-based crypto
is a joke.

~~~
Everlag
Oh come one. The issue was with the developer using the environment that
browsers present incorrectly and it wasn't an inherent flaw of the language.

A stupid/malicious designer will always exploit features of a language to
reduce/eliminate the security of the entire system.

Don't be hating on js for the sake of hating on js!

~~~
simias
It's not js that's the issue, it's the fact that the server can change the
code at any time without the user being notified. So mega can backdoor its own
encryption code at any time to retrieve your keys.

It's broken by design, it's not a flaw of js per se.

~~~
mahyarm
Your mobile & desktop OSes etc all have a silent automatic update mechanism.
Installed programs can start services silently and download executable code in
the background and use it as they want. And governments take advantage of
these facts regularly.

That's why they created the browser extension. It might even come signed. At
least you can read the source in plain text, unlike a compiled binary.

~~~
gurkendoktor
Which mobile & desktop OSes do that? The only software that automatically
installs updates on my Apple gadgetry seems to be Google Chrome.

~~~
mahyarm
Google play services is one example. Any app can download executable code in
the background without you realizing what is happening. Apple has some
mechanisms of their own coded in if necessary.

~~~
gurkendoktor
Do you have more information on Apple's mechanisms? I can't find anything (and
I'd like to turn them off :)).

~~~
mahyarm
You can't turn them off without jailbreaking, then you can download tweaks to
turn them off. One I remember from years ago was the 'app blacklist' disabler.

------
Mordor
"To use this website, cookies must be enabled in your browser. To enable
cookies, follow the instructions for your browser below." -couriermail.com.au

~~~
Achshar
They are forced to do that by law.

~~~
nwh
Australian website, there's nothing forcing them to do anything.

~~~
mschuster91
Aren't Australia and Great Britain "connected" by that Commonwealth stuff? I'm
not an expert in international politics, but in case that Australia is bound
to that cookie law in GB, that'd explain it.

~~~
nwh
We are, but their privacy laws have absolutely no bearing on Australia. At the
moment the only control the queen has is the ability to indirectly act through
a Govener General who can disband the current government at will. That's never
happened and probably never will though.

The whole cookie thing is just people flying off the handle anyway. One person
put a warning so now everybody else does too.

